# cheese cave option??



## chewie (Jun 9, 2008)

http://www.amazon.com/Haier-HVTM16ABB-16-Bottle-Electronic-Controls/dp/B004VFGQ8A/ref=pd_sbs_la_3

whatcha think of this for a cheese cave? its cheaper than a mini fridge and johnson controller combo. I don't plan to make tons of aged types, but really want to get started making *some* at least, and that's the only thing stopping me at this point.


----------



## BlackWillowFarm (Mar 24, 2008)

I searched Craigslist for used mini fridges. There are usually several out there to choose from. I looked for flat racks instead of the ones that are curved to hold wine bottles. And some even come with two temperature and humidity zones. One for red wine and one for whites. That might be a nice feature to have for a cheese caves.

Never did buy one though.


----------



## opalcab (May 16, 2011)

Most Small wine fridges do not have humidity controls only the very high cost ones have humidity controls


----------



## chewie (Jun 9, 2008)

well, after a nice pm from a member, I'll go the small fridge/controller route. 

my oldest dd will be heading to college (gulp!) and if the cheese aging thing doesn't work, no biggie, she can take the fridge. I'm sure I could sell the controller. otherwise, I'll have a nicer set up if it does work out, so either way, I win. I like those odds! thanks stan!


----------



## opalcab (May 16, 2011)

Your Very Welcome


----------



## chewie (Jun 9, 2008)

ok, got another question--on cl I see an old upright freezer for $20, wire shelves. with a j.controler, would this work? lots of room for cheese if so!


----------



## happydog (May 7, 2008)

I got a wine cooler like that off craigslist. Originally I was going to convert it to an incubator until I started making cheese. 

What do I need to get for a controller?


----------



## chewie (Jun 9, 2008)

that is the upside of a wine cooler from what I've learned--it will go low/high enough for cheese without the controller. how big is your cooler? what cheeses do you make? I am still learning, and not sure which types to try. scared to get the fridge set up in case it's a bomb, but yet without it, I'll never know! 

the freezer was gone, old guy had it that doesn't know how to delete cl posts. oh well. there is a dorm fridge in the next town which I can get today yet I think. going to looksee at least! boy, NEVER thought I'd get into this stuff enough to need a cave?! but if it don't work, my dd17 should be going off to college next year, so she can have the fridge then, or not! hopefully its gonna work grand and I'll just buy her a new one to take!


----------



## happydog (May 7, 2008)

Whew, I got worried because I don't have a controller. It holds temp fairly well. Mine looks bigger than the one you linked too. It's doorknob height, lol. I think it holds 32 bottles. I looked into getting a dorm fridge but 1. they're awful small, and 2. it's hard to get the temp right.

I've only made cheddar and havarti so far, because that's what we eat. I make 5 pound wheels. I've had to stop making it for awhile because I filled up the wine cooler and have nowhere else to stash it. 

If I were you I'd hold out for a wine cooler, AND get a bigger one. It's surprising how fast you'll fill it up. You might find one cheaper locally. I've seen them at Lowes and second hand appliance stores. In fact, we bought a nice one with a lock and key at a used appliance store. That's the one we're going to convert to an incubator, I liked that I could lock the kids out of it, lol.


----------



## chewie (Jun 9, 2008)

well, too late! a lady in town had a fairly new, pretty tall dorm fridge, $50. if I can't make cheese, my kids can take it to college. who knows, maybe i'll get a bigger fridge by then and make LOTS of cheeeeese!!! 

and now for the controller!


----------

